# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  توابع بازگشتی 2 گانه و چند گانه

## mamad1994

سلام
دوستان فاکتوریل یک تابع بازگشتی یک گانه است

سورس برنامه ای رو می خوام که دوگانه و چند گانه باشه

مرسی

----------

